# KVHS Open 2012 (Unofficial)



## speedcubermicah (Feb 27, 2012)

This Saturday, on March 3rd, there will be an unofficial competition in Quispamsis, New Brunswick, Canada. It will be held at Kennebecasis Valley High School. Since it's at a school, there's free parking on-site.
*Price:* Free!
*Time:* 10am-3pm (Lunch will not be provided, it's free, remember?)
*Prizes:* There will be prizes for 1st place in each event. Additionally there will be prizes for the top 3 in the 3x3 event.
*Events:*
2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
6x6
3x3 OH
3x3 BLD
Pyraminx
Megaminx
Rubik's Magic
Master Magic
So far we have about 20 competitors signed up, please let me know if you're interested in attending or if you have any questions. My email is [email protected]. Or you can just reply in this thread.

It should be a fun day and it would be sweet if you could join us,
Micah Stairs


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 27, 2012)

speedcubermicah said:


> This Saturday, on March 3rd, there will be an unofficial competition in Quispamsis, New Brunswick, Canada. It will be held at Kennebecasis Valley High School. Since it's at a school, there's free parking on-site.
> *Price:* Free!
> *Time:* 10am-3pm (Lunch will not be provided, it's free, remember?)
> *Prizes:* There will be prizes for 1st place in each event. Additionally there will be prizes for the top 3 in the 3x3 event.
> ...


 
you should include an email so people can tell you what events they wanna be in


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 27, 2012)

You probably will not have the time to do all those events in 5 hours.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Feb 27, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> you should include an email so people can tell you what events they wanna be in


Okay, I can do that.



antoineccantin said:


> You probably will not have the time to do all those events in 5 hours.


Well we only have 20 competitors, with 6 or 7 stackmats. 2x2, 3x3 and Magic have about 15 competitors. Pyraminx and 4x4 have about 10, and the rest have about 5. Do you still think that we'll run short on time?


----------



## Magellanic (Feb 27, 2012)

I will definitely be there. It should be an awesome day!


----------

